# Towing 5th Wheel



## bkbeauty (Nov 21, 2005)

Husband side swipped a building while in towing 5th wheel. Heavily damaged 5th wheel. Does anyone know is it covered under normal vehicle insurance? Please any help me. We still owe mega on the rig. thank you


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

bkbeauty said:


> Husband side swipped a building while in towing 5th wheel. Heavily damaged 5th wheel. Does anyone know is it covered under normal vehicle insurance? Please any help me. We still owe mega on the rig. thank you
> [snapback]64963[/snapback]​


Under normal vehicle insurance, probably not. Under the trailer insurance (I hope you had it) it should.


----------



## bkbeauty (Nov 21, 2005)

zoomzoom8 said:


> bkbeauty said:
> 
> 
> > Husband side swipped a building while in towing 5th wheel. Heavily damaged 5th wheel. Does anyone know is it covered under normal vehicle insurance? Please any help me. We still owe mega on the rig. thank you
> ...


No we do not have the seperate tow vehicle insurance. How about homeowners? Thank you.


----------



## bkbeauty (Nov 21, 2005)

bkbeauty said:


> zoomzoom8 said:
> 
> 
> > bkbeauty said:
> ...


I was just wondering. We have a loan on this 5th wheel. I wonder if there is any insurance on the loan aspect of it.


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

bkbeauty said:


> zoomzoom8 said:
> 
> 
> > bkbeauty said:
> ...


I'm no insurance person..."but I did stay at a holiday inn express last night"...sorry, lost my mind for a moment, but unless there was/is some weird clause(sp) in your homeowners, I doubt it. But hey, I would call both of your insurace companies and ask. Heck, the worst they can say is, "sorry."


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

If they were in tow, the homeowners will not cover. Only time homeowners cover a TT is if it is parked at home, I think.









"*Let's Go Camping*"

Crawfish


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I always thought if you were towing, it was covered under your auto policy. I was told if it rolled and came unhooked, as soon as it was no longer hooked it was not covered. The lousy joke was to quickly back up to it and hook the chains .

Good Luck

John


----------



## bkbeauty (Nov 21, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> I always thought if you were towing, it was covered under your auto policy. I was told if it rolled and came unhooked, as soon as it was no longer hooked it was not covered. The lousy joke was to quickly back up to it and hook the chains .
> 
> Good Luck
> 
> ...


That is exactly what we thought-as long as it was in tow it was covered. Insurance told me no you have to have a seperate ryder. Hopefully there is going to be a fine line for a good lawyer to figure out. Thank you


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

Good luck BK...let us know how it goes.


----------



## bkbeauty (Nov 21, 2005)

I hope there is someone out there that can help. There has gotta be some clause of the insurance to cover.


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

bkbeauty,

A question I have is why whoever has the note on the tt did/does not require you to have insurance coverage on it.







I financed with a credit union and insurance was required at the time of the contract.


----------



## bkbeauty (Nov 21, 2005)

ee4308 said:


> bkbeauty,
> 
> A question I have is why whoever has the note on the tt did/does not require you to have insurance coverage on it.
> 
> ...


that's what I am wondering now maybe we do have seperate coverage through the bank with the loan thank you


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

bkbeauty said:


> ee4308 said:
> 
> 
> > bkbeauty,
> ...


I would certainly be checking with them. I really don't believe a bank would finance with some type insurance coverage.







Good Luck


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

My .02
While in tow our auto insurance only covers liability claims to other vehicles even though we have full coverage for our vehicle. Once unhooked at home the homeowners policy picks up for vandalism and acts of god, hail etc. only, no furnace repair AC repair etc.

Now we have a separate policy for the TT, ours totals at a whopping $130 a year that will cover any vandalism, auto incident, act of god everything but furnace repair, AC repair etc.

Good luck, unless you have a separate rider for the loan for insurance witch you should have, but your lending company would also have to have that information from you and it doesnâ€™t sound like itâ€™s in place, soâ€¦ according to some lenders you can also be fined for not having insurance on the 5er if there is still money owed.









Sorry for your situation, hope everything works out









Bill.


----------



## srlaws (Mar 14, 2005)

Sorry to hear of your damage. My loan company required trailer insurance before I could pull it off the lot. It was only about $150 annually. Good luck!


----------



## Swanie (Oct 25, 2004)

In Minnesota, we have to have separate camper trailer coverage -- about $150/year. I don't think it's optional -- or you can't get your trailer tabs/license, etc. Is this not required in other states?

By the way, I am a banker and if your bank has insurance on it, it is insurance to pay the loan only -- won't cover any damage or anything. It simply protects the bank from losing its collateral . . .


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I hate to say it but I don't think you are going to have any coverage under your bank loan, auto or homeowner insurance. Best thing to do is call your agent and speak directly with them.

How bad is the damage in the first place? You may find it won't cost you as much as you may think... then again maybe it will.

One thing worth exploring if you foot the bill yourself is to call various repair shops. Ask their hourly rate. I found our dealer generally charges $90/hour while another repair only shop about an hour away charges $68/hour but is negotiable. Might me worth checking around.

Good luck. I do hope we all can learn though, having a separate policy is a must if you have an investment like the Outback or er ah humm Raptor as in my case.


----------



## bkbeauty (Nov 21, 2005)

Y-Guy said:


> I hate to say it but I don't think you are going to have any coverage under your bank loan, auto or homeowner insurance. Best thing to do is call your agent and speak directly with them.
> 
> How bad is the damage in the first place? You may find it won't cost you as much as you may think... then again maybe it will.
> 
> ...


Thank you to everyone for their help!!! Will let you all know how we make out!!!

Thanks again and Happy Holidays!!!

We will keep on camping!!!!! action


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I was going to post something, but everything has already been said. So I will say, good luck with the repairs.

Tim


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> I always thought if you were towing, it was covered under your auto policy. I was told if it rolled and came unhooked, as soon as it was no longer hooked it was not covered. The lousy joke was to quickly back up to it and hook the chains .
> 
> Good Luck
> 
> ...


Not in New Jersey. My brother works for State Farm, and if he could, he would have saved us money. The policy he wrote for our 5th wheel costs us about 115 a year, as long as we spend less than 6 months living (using) in it.

Plus, the coverage is for MSRP, not what we paid for the trailer! If something happens to our trailer we will make a profit!


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

In NC the only coverage provided by your vehicle is liability while in tow. Any tt damage is not covered at all if the accident is your fault. Our homeowners does nothing unless it's inside a covered building. A separate policy is the only option here. I had a Springdale that got flooded in hurricane Alex and they paid me retail for it. I bought it at the end of the model year and it was heavily discounted so I actully got more in the settlement than I had paid a year and several long trips earlier. Good luck to you.


----------



## snsgraham (May 18, 2004)

We have a seperate policy on our Outback. Very inexpensive as far as insurance goes.

Too bad about the loss, good luck on the repairs!

Scott


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

We had to show evidence of insurance before our Outback dealer would let us off the lot with the rig. 1 phone call to our auto insurance carrier (state farm) created a rider on the policy and a fax to the dealer. Hopefully yours did too


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

I always thought that the tow vehicle's insurance covers something on the trailer, but now I'm not sure about that. In the past when we had a popup camper and a boat/trailer, we had no specific trailer insurance.

But we decided we need more protection now with our Outback. We are paying $182 for 12 months of collision and comprehensive. But with the collision premium of $109, we save a portion of that by taking the collision coverage off when parked for the winter. But we leave the comprehensive coverage on. That way, we're protected from fire, theft, falling trees, etc for $73 year round with a small $100 deductible. Worth it to us.

Bill


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

Insurance lawyer here: yikes, you didn't insure your brand new trailer?

The only thing for sure is that every state and every company is different. Even the same company will probably have 50 different versions of the same policy, one for each state (the insurance departments of individual states usually have different requirements). A larger company like State Farm or AAA will probably have well over 100 slightly different policy forms to cover all of the different states and levels of coverage. That said, it's extremely unlikely that a trailer will fall into coverage of a homeowners or TV policy unless you paid an additional premium. They're smart enough to make sure you get what you pay for, and nothing more. Call your agent, and never make assumptions about what coverage you have. Keep your policy somewhere you can find it, and read it! You pay a lot of money for that little booklet, you should know what's in it!

A little example: A year and a half ago, we had an accident that totaled our TV and Outback. State Farm was very fair on the values of both, but didn't offer anything for the hitch. Before asking them to pay for it, I looked at the policy and found a section that said they would pay for "any equipment necessary in the use of the insured vehicle." I told them that since they insured the TV and the TT, the hitch was "necessary" to connect the two. They agreed, and paid the full value plus installation costs.

Good luck.

Kevin P.


----------



## bkbeauty (Nov 21, 2005)

Just a little update. Things aren't looking good at all. Spoke with insurance adjuster today. Camper NOT covered for collision-just liability. You need a seperate policy for the collision. So everyone out there in RV land check your policies and update the additional coverage before it is too late. Like we are finding out. Well husband is coming home from his hunting trip tomorrow for Thanksgiving and I have to break the news to him then. Not good at all seeing we still owe around $17,000 on the camper. Maybe we can just end up fixing it up for not that much. I don't know I haven't seen it yet. Money is real tight so I don't know. Thank you to everyone for their help with this very important matter. Just the replies alone helped me out greatly. Just to know someone out there is listening and caring. Thanks again and God Bless all through this Holiday season.


----------

